# Vet said feed more food



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to the vet today, he claims to know all about the breed and seemed pretty knowledgeable. Memphis is 16 weeks and 32 lbs. He has a case of roundworms a few weeks back but I have him his medication and that cleared up. For some reason the vet said my current regiment of 3 cups total a day (1 3/4 is recommended for a 30lb dog) I figured 3 cups was enough. The vet says I need to up his food to 5 cups total per day. Im feeding fromm LBP. 

Anyone else think this seems to be a bit much?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think just with any other food, how much you feed depends on the size of the dog and the dogs activity level. I think as long as he's doing well on what you're feeding him and gaining weight nicely, he's fine. Up the food as he grows. Make sense or did i just manage to get tongue tied?


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

he put on 7.5 lbs in 3 weeks at 3 cups total per day. I dont want him growing to fast because i dont want to hurt his hips or elbows or anything.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

32 pounds is maybe a little small for a male at 16 weeks. How skinny is your pup--can you feel his hips and the knobs of his spine? If so, you probably should feed him more.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Very very lightly. Like I need to press down to feel them, but if im just rubbing his back or anythign I dont feel it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are right to be concerned with this advice. If the dog put on that much weight in a week, that is a lot of growth. 

Fromm should be good food. 

Lots of vets think you are working with crappy food like Purina or Iams. And you WOULD have to feed a lot more of that food. Look at the calories of those and see how much they suggest for a puppy of your weight and age. 

But the food you are feeding is probably calorie dense, and probably 3 cups of that = 5 cups of the other stuff, all in all. 

Remember that a little thin is a whole lot better than overweight. Better for heart and joints. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> But the food you are feeding is probably calorie dense, and probably 3 cups of that = 5 cups of the other stuff, all in all.


That was my thought as well. The vet is probably not familiar with the food and doesn't understand that its nutrient dense. Cheaper foods require such larger amounts for the dogs to get what they need.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 and 3/4 cup doesn't sound like enough. where did you
get this information? i fed my pup 3 cups a day,
1 cup in the am., one cup at noon and one
cup in the pm. he also had some snaps. i never fed my dog puppy food. 

(


TexasGS said:


> I went to the vet today, he claims to know all about the breed and seemed pretty knowledgeable. Memphis is 16 weeks and 32 lbs. He has a case of roundworms a few weeks back but I have him his medication and that cleared up. For some reason the vet said my current regiment of 3 cups total a day
> 
> (1 3/4 is recommended for a 30lb dog)
> 
> ...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I feed Fromm and used the directions on the bag with no problem. 5 cups seems a bit much but I do not know your dog. Can you stand over the top of him while he is standing and snap a picture? If we could get that top view we could see how he looks.

If you feel he is thin maybe up it a bit. I did also feed 6 oz of frozen raw and a bit of cottage cheese with his dry when he was young.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> 1 and 3/4 cup doesn't sound like enough. where did you
> get this information? i fed my pup 3 cups a day,
> 1 cup in the am., one cup at noon and one
> cup in the pm. he also had some snaps. i never fed my dog puppy food.
> ...


On the fromm bag. I checked and made sure it was total for the day.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Minus the one of him sleeping on the couch with me, I just took those photos. The one where he is on the couch with me was from 3 days ago after his walk.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

The pictures didnt load up but the two that show give you an idea that he isnt skin and bones. Everytime I am told to feed him more though honestly make me feel like such a bad father.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well from these pictures he looks great. Hard to tell for sure. Some people think GSD are to thin, what do they know. Do you feel he is getting enough? Maybe add some cottage cheese, about 2 tablespoons per meal but make sure it is whole milk and not low fat.

Does he seem hungry? Like I said before I added 6 oz frozen raw along with about 1 cup of the dry and the cottage cheese. Now at 9 months he just gets the dry and the raw. Sometimes you just have to play with the amounts til it seems right for that pup.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Pup looks good in the pictures. But at that age Kai would put away 5c a day easily. You don't need to worry about feeding too much unless pup is fat (can't feel ribs). But also keep in mind that LBP food is already low in fat, protein and calcium (among other nutrients) so the dog food company is already acknowledging the LBP needs without the owner needing to account for it by feeding less.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My pup ate 4-5 cups a day at that age and still does,lol though finally she is slowing down to just more like 4. If your pup will eat a little more offer it, but if he's not wanting 4+ cups don't worry about it he's not too thin.


----------

